# Playing til panting, still wants more?



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello friends.

This is yet another question regarding Buster. He is now about 7 months old, and very handsome, if I do say so myself! He was neutered last month, if anyone is wondering during this post. We all just moved into our new home a couple weeks ago and both cats made the transition very quickly. 

The other night I made a homemade cat wand with skewers duct taped together and a good heavy stretch string on it with a feather toy at the end (all of the pointy ends are safely covered with thick amounts of the tape.) Buster hadn't even seen a toy like this until then - needless to say, he went bizzerk. I've heard many, many times you should play with your kitty until he is out of breath and to the point of panting. Buster did this rather quickly since he was going so hard for the toy. I had him doing leaps and flips into the air, and praised him when he would catch the feather end. He is quite the acrobatic cat, I have found. 

Well after playing hard for a good ten, maybe even upwards of 20 minutes, Buster was on his side, prey in paw, panting. He kept looking at me like, "What's wrong with me?" Since he had never done it before! I brought him a dish of water and he lapped it up faster than anything I've seen him eat/drink. I knew I worked him hard enough (without going overboard.) He only panted for 10 seconds afterwards, then took a nap.

The thing is, he slept for about an hour then went to the place I stash the toy (I hide it because Leah tends to chew on strings and break things, so for their safety it's locked away unless they're being supervised.) Buster was already wanting to play again! I know he's still young, but should he be needing to get out this much energy so often? Since then, I've played super hard with him countless times - if I don't, he begins to jump up on furniture and me-yowel. I played hide-and-seek tag (I run away, he runs and finds me, I jump out at him, his tail gets big, he runs and hides, I find him, etc) until my husband was thoroughly annoyed with my antics, but Buster _still_ wanted to keep going. I was out of breath, Buster was breathing rapidly, it just doesn't end! I then pulled out his new wand toy and got him going until now, he is passed out on the floor from exhaustion. 

Is this normal? Should I keep wiping him out like this? I start my new job soon, which will be short shifts since I'm part time so I know I'll be able to continue to play hard, but I want him to be getting enough rest, too. I played with him right before bed last night and he only slept for four hours until he woke us up to play again. I ignored him until he went back to sleep, but it's draining! Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance 

P.s. Attached is a photo of the two babes sitting in the bay windows on their "throne" as I call it. We wanna put a bench in front of the big window, and a huge piece if cat furniture in front of the one on the left since it's southwest facing and a ton of sun comes in! Sorry it's flipped sideways, I don't know why it does that!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Unless Buster looks obviously distressed, I think this is quite normal. My 18-month old, Newton, would be quite happy playing his heart out every waking moment he's not eating or pooping. He pants (breathes while sticking out his tongue) quite often, but that doesn't slow him down. These days, it happens less often, but only because I get tired and need a break before he does.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Keep in mind that this is a NEW toy! Just like with kids they'll go crazy for something when it's new and novel, but the novelty will wear off eventually. 

My guys are always choosing a new favorite toy, Muffin rotates between 6 or 7 that he plays with regularly. I know I've found a good toy when it makes it into his rotation rather than being fun for a week then vanishing or lying around ignored.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

tezster said:


> Unless Buster looks obviously distressed, I think this is quite normal. My 18-month old, Newton, would be quite happy playing his heart out every waking moment he's not eating or pooping. He pants (breathes while sticking out his tongue) quite often, but that doesn't slow him down. These days, it happens less often, but only because I get tired and need a break before he does.


Same with mine - they will often play with other cats until one or both are panting. If I bring out wand or laser toys, they will play until I stop... they never tap out first, no matter how exhausted!

I'm just glad that I have multiple cats so that they have play buddies. I could never play with them enough in a day to tire them out. Best part about fostering cats is each new cat doubles as a cat toy! :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are really concerned have a vet listen - REALLY listen, to his heart. I just found out my Lacey has a very bad heart murmur with enlarged aorta. She is pretty laid back and does not play at all so I never really suspected a physical problem.


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the great feedback! I didn't even realize, _duh_, he is just so excited to have something new and different! Great insight, librarychick!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

And, he's still a "baby" too, so it's normal to get worked up. If you've ever seen toddlers play outside and run around like maniacs, you know what I mean!  Sounds perfectly normal for a 7 month old kitten to me.


----------

